# Demo the Rocket R58



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Hi all rocket owners.

Im considering purchasing a rocket r58 from BB.

However havnt really got time ATM to be traveling to welling borough to see the machine in action.

Are there any rocket owners within a decent distance from me willing to show me their R58 in action.

Thanks Paul

Im located on outskirts of Liverpool.


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Sorry mate, I'm Nottingham. That's about 90 minutes nearer to you than bb though.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

haven't you just bought an l1 ?


----------



## Wilko (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm over in the Barnsley area I'd be happy to let you have a drive on mine but I need to figure out how to use it myself


----------

